# Trace Minerals we should try



## Happi (19 Jan 2022)

I haven't done this one yet but am curious if anyone use this product or something similar is willing to try this in their aquarium. It would be interesting to see how the plant will react. 

ConcenTrace® Trace Mineral Drops


----------



## MrClockOff (19 Jan 2022)

It is food supplement but more like for humans not the plants  Missing few more essential minerals required by plants


----------



## Happi (19 Jan 2022)

MrClockOff said:


> It is food supplement but more like for humans not the plants  Missing few more essential minerals required by plants


Human or animal body need pretty much the same trace mineral as plant do.


----------



## Happi (19 Jan 2022)

It also contain the following:
Bromide, Calcium Carbonate, Fluoride, Silicon, Nitrogen, Selenium, Phosphorus, Iodine, Chromium, Iron, Manganese, Titanium, Rubidium, Cobalt, Copper, Antimony, Arsenic, Molybdenum, Strontium, Zinc, Nickel, Tungsten, Scandium, Tin, Lanthanum, Yttrium, Barium, Silver, Uranium, Gallium, Zirconium, Vanadium, Beryllium, Tellurium, Bismuth, Hafnium, Terbium, Europium, Gadolinium, Samarium, Cerium, Cesium, Gold, Dysprosium, Holmium, Lutetium, Thulium, Erbium, Ytterbium, Neodymium, Praseodymium, Niobium, Tantalum, Thorium, Thallium, Rhenium, plus the other elements found in sea water.


----------



## Nick potts (19 Jan 2022)

Happi said:


> Human or animal body need pretty much the same trace mineral as plant do.



Maybe, but I can't see a reason to use one developed for human use with different ratios etc when there are 100's of horticultural and planted aquarium specific trace mixes and they are generally a lot cheaper as well.


----------



## Happi (19 Jan 2022)

Nick potts said:


> Maybe, but I can't see a reason to use one developed for human use with different ratios etc when there are 100's of horticultural and planted aquarium specific trace mixes and they are generally a lot cheaper as well.


It would been a good experiment to see what would happen as there are several trace mineral in this bottle. Ofcource you can add any other plant based trace


----------



## medlight (20 Jan 2022)

It would be easier and cheaper to buy reef grade sea salt and add a small amount of salt in a solution, it would be necessary to know where is the limit of Na


----------



## medlight (22 Jan 2022)

After analyzing the previous file, said salt (TROPIC MARIN PRO) and some very similar salt with more existing traces, this is the result based on the amount of Iron provided at a dose per week


----------



## X3NiTH (22 Jan 2022)

I suggest that the packaging for this product outstrips the cost of the content by at least 10x. There is absolutely no way someone is assembling this product from supplies of the isolated salts of nearly half the periodic table and be profitable. Mixture of Tap Water, Sea Salts (?mined) and extra Magnesium run through a mass spectrometer to give an exorbitant list of things to report on with zero indication of concentration, it’s a low effort product designed to part people from their money for a huge margin.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jan 2022)

Hi all,


X3NiTH said:


> There is absolutely no way someone is assembling this product from supplies of the isolated salts of nearly half the periodic table and be profitable. Mixture of Tap Water, Sea Salts (?mined) and extra Magnesium run through a mass spectrometer to give an exorbitant list of things to report on with zero indication of concentration, it’s a low effort product designed to part people from their money for a huge margin.


Definitely <"that one">.

cheers Darrel


----------

